# Photos of your favorite jobsite views-Post em here



## 6126

This one is approx 3000 ft in altitude up outside of Cougar Washington on a NC exterior we are doing. The Swift Reservoir is down below. Job is 5 miles up a steep logging road that is 4x4 access only, and 4W low all the way back down so I dont burn up my brakes. Last night we went ahead and camped out up there.  I also brought a quad with me so I could do a little bit of exploring while I was up there. Some really nice views of MT St Helens up there I will post later. So, post up some of your favorite jobsite views.


----------



## straight_lines

Very nice Mike. 

This has to be mine, but I have an ocean front remodel coming up that is right on the Atlantic, and on high tide you could almost fish from the deck.


----------



## RCP

This is Panguitch Lake in Utah


----------



## Schmidt & Co.

Nothing spectacular now, but in two weeks I'll have a great city landscape shot to post. :yes:


----------



## Ultimate

Wrightsville Beach


----------



## 6126

Schmidt & Co. said:


> Nothing spectacular now, but in two weeks I'll have a great city landscape shot to post. :yes:


Those are cool too


----------



## daArch

Am I the first one to bring this down to a sophomoric level?

Jeeeesh !


----------



## Lambrecht

I wanna work with DaArch.


----------



## straight_lines

Work? I would be painting and never look at what I was supposed to be painting.


----------



## Schmidt & Co.

Hey Bill, pretty cool railing huh?


----------



## 6126

Not as scenic as Bills, but I rode up to the top and took this one yesterday afternoon of Mt St Helens.


----------



## daArch

Woodland said:


> Not as scenic as Bills, but I rode up to the top and took this one yesterday afternoon of Mt St Helens.


Mike,

Were you living there in 80? and old enough to remember when she blew?


----------



## 6126

daArch said:


> Mike,
> 
> Were you living there in 80? and old enough to remember when she blew?


 I was 18 and still in Texas when that happened, but I remember it.


----------



## sagebrush123

she's air brushed Bill-

hate to crush your b_ _ _ _ _! (bubble)


----------



## daArch

sagebrush123 said:


> she's air brushed Bill-
> 
> hate to crush your b_ _ _ _ _! (bubble)


My life is air brushed.

at this age, it's all about memory and imagination.  - neither of which is reality, but who cares ! :thumbsup:


----------



## jenni

RCP said:


> This is Panguitch Lake in Utah


i need to move HERE!


----------



## 6126

RCP said:


> This is Panguitch Lake in Utah


 Ive camped up there a few times back when I lived in Vegas. Nice place. :thumbsup:


----------



## Ultimate

Client asked me to join his family on the sand to hang out and discuss the offer. So, I invited my dad and this was the view. Client is a well schooled banker. He and pops had a time discussing the wisdom in low risk stocks. Their portfolios are very similar... In any event, not a bad place for a sales closing. I gained more from this client in advice than any profit margin I could have hoped for. We have become friends I think.


----------



## Ultimate

Conducting research.


----------



## Schmidt & Co.

Just started an interior in downtown Chicago. Parking sucks, but oh the view!


----------



## 6126

Nice view Paul


----------



## Ultimate

Nice island I live on.


----------



## WarlinePainting

daArch said:


> Mike,
> 
> Were you living there in 80? and old enough to remember when she blew?


I was ten and can remember that day well. Could hear it blow in Canada.


----------



## daArch

WOW.

But you sure it wasn't the Chili omelet breakfast ? :whistling2:


----------



## 6126

FatherandSonPainting said:


> Nice island I live on.


Thats awesome John :thumbup:


----------



## 6126

Working in Woodland today


----------



## 6126

Down at the bottom of the hill from the job site


----------



## daArch

I'm working a place that could be called out of this world :whistling2:


----------



## N&M Painting

Awesome pics!


----------



## Bobbo

Here is a pretty piece of scenery from a job I did down at the Jersey shore this summer . The pic was taken from the customers back door . Please excuse the glare from the house across the bay it had solar panels on the roof .


----------



## Schmidt & Co.

I know I posted these somewhere here already, but this is one from last winter.


----------



## Temple

I put a couple here.
http://www.painttalk.com/f14/my-office-week-19636/


----------



## ProWallGuy

Working in a penthouse at the Chase Park Plaza in midtown today. The view from the balcony includes Forest Park. You can see the Planetarium on the far left.


----------



## wje

I painted a boathouse door here.. wasn't a long job unfortunately, but the view was nice.


----------



## daArch

can't wait to work in Boston's Chinatown tomorrow :thumbsup:


----------



## 6126

Schmidt & Co. said:


> I know I posted these somewhere here already, but this is one from last winter.


 Sweet Home Chicago :thumbsup:


----------



## Ultimate

Schmidt & Co. said:


> I know I posted these somewhere here already, but this is one from last winter.


That's awesome


----------



## 6126

Some great photos here. Thanks for sharing


----------



## 6126




----------



## scottjr

Nice view. Where is that Woodland?


----------



## Dangharley

Downtown chicago


----------



## CustomDesignCoatings

Lake Okoboji in Okoboji, Iowa


----------



## 6126

scottjr said:


> Nice view. Where is that Woodland?


Yes, Lewis River in Woodland Wa :thumbsup:


----------



## Schmidt & Co.

It's a LONG way down!


----------



## wje

Paul It must take you at least an hour just to get in to meet some of these clients of yours. Finding parking, getting access to enter, and then getting out. God Forbid the elevator was Out of Order


----------



## playedout6

Geesh...I can't even imagine painting a building more than 60 feet high . The highest one in our immediate area has 3 levels . They get a bit bigger if we travel an hour but not much ...maybe 5 levels . LOL...then again we only have 130,000 people in our whole Province...the smallest in Canada . 

If I was more computer savvy I would post some awesome scenic pics as we have a very beautiful island . Maybe someday I will tackle the task LOL ! In the meantime I enjoy the pics posted by everybody else .:thumbsup:


----------



## Schmidt & Co.

wje said:


> Paul It must take you at least an hour just to get in to meet some of these clients of yours. Finding parking, getting access to enter, and then getting out. God Forbid the elevator was Out of Order


You nailed it with an hour. I'm still in the city proper, but _way_ on the outskirts and its a long ride in with traffic. There's usually plenty of parking garages around, but my biggest issue is always the height of my van and not fitting in. This job I have an outdoor parking lot for $22.00 per day only a block away. :thumbup:


----------



## Paint and Hammer

Schmidt & Co. said:


> You nailed it with an hour. I'm still in the city proper, but _way_ on the outskirts and its a long ride in with traffic. There's usually plenty of parking garages around, but my biggest issue is always the height of my van and not fitting in. This job I have an outdoor parking lot for $22.00 per day only a block away. :thumbup:


Wow Paul, when you have that kind of commute from van to site you really think about what you are taking with you and more so what you are not leaving behind. 

Also, not leaving 'stuff' to the last day to clean and pack up. 

Nice shirts.:thumbsup:


----------



## Greenworks Painting

That looks like a familiar view Paul! I think you beat me out on that job. Under-bidding again eh?? lol...j/k buddy. Is that the Playboy building? looks like it could be from that angle!

__________________________________________________________

Chicago Painters Chicago Painting Contractor Residential Painter Chicago Commercial Painting Contractor Chicago Lake Forest Painter


----------



## Schmidt & Co.

Greenworks Painting said:


> That looks like a familiar view Paul! I think you beat me out on that job. Under-bidding again eh?? lol...j/k buddy. Is that the Playboy building? looks like it could be from that angle!
> 
> __________________________________________________________
> 
> Chicago Painters Chicago Painting Contractor Residential Painter Chicago Commercial Painting Contractor Chicago Lake Forest Painter


Nah. It's 25 E Superior. Newer building than the Palmolive building, would love to get into that old one someday. I was actually talking to another painter that I know earlier this week. He was with Hester when they were redeveloping it. Sounded like quite a project to be on.


----------



## Schmidt & Co.

Greenworks Painting said:


> That looks like a familiar view Paul! I think you beat me out on that job. Under-bidding again eh?? lol...j/k buddy. Is that the Playboy building? looks like it could be from that angle!
> 
> __________________________________________________________
> 
> Chicago Painters Chicago Painting Contractor Residential Painter Chicago Commercial Painting Contractor Chicago Lake Forest Painter


Hey Michael. I was just looking at your website in your link, and well done sir! I also noticed you are also a PDCA member. If you would ever like to attend a Lincoln State Council meeting with me just say. I'll even buy dinner. We meet in Elk Grove once a month. PM me if you have time some day.


----------



## Greenworks Painting

Schmidt & Co. said:


> Hey Michael. I was just looking at your website in your link, and well done sir! I also noticed you are also a PDCA member. If you would ever like to attend a Lincoln State Council meeting with me just say. I'll even buy dinner. We meet in Elk Grove once a month. PM me if you have time some day.


Thank You Paul! I actually sat next to you a couple of months back when Aaron (Precision Painting) gave a presentation on 'hiring' practices. I haven't been back because i never know when/where the meetings take place. Lincoln council should send out a reminder email to all members. 

When/where is the next meeting? can you text me the info when you get a chance? 847-489-1505

Thanks buddy:thumbup: 

_______________________________________________________________
Chicago Painters Chicago Painting Contractor Residential Painter Chicago Commercial Painting Contractor Chicago Lake Forest Painter


----------



## wje

We started a beauty job here this week. Ill post the pics of the inside when we are done in a month or so. We are not going back until everyone else is finished .


----------



## Ultimate

Life at the beach.


----------



## mudbone

HouseOfColor said:


> Life at the beach.


 Lifes a beach!


----------



## BpPaint&Reno

Caledon, Ontario, Canada

Wasnt expecting this view when i pulled up. The house is in a pretty urban area at the back of a court.


----------



## kmp

Views from my worksites in Western CO


----------



## goodkarmapainting

South bristol, Maine


----------



## daArch

goodkarmapainting said:


> South bristol, Maine


maniac !


----------



## TrueColors

This past summer. Worked at this large river valley home for about 3 weeks.


----------



## Schmidt & Co.

I'm working on the 49th floor and I see this guy out there today. I work exteriors and work with heights all the time, but I dont know about this job.


----------



## straight_lines

Yea I have a better idea. How bout no way, not for me. Jeeze I am cold just looking at that guy, not to mention the wind in Chicago.


----------



## mudbone

straight_lines said:


> Work? I would be painting and never look at what I was supposed to be painting.


Curved lines!:whistling2:


----------



## Ultimate

About 7:30 this morning.


----------



## Ultimate




----------



## MonPeintre.ca

Montréal


----------



## 6126

HouseOfColor said:


> About 7:30 this morning.


 I miss The Carolina's sometimes :yes:


----------



## Ultimate

The left coast is pretty amazing Wood. I'm a city boy, Paul's pics make me miss city life until you see some fly on the wall cleaning windows.... Thing about this island, sunrise and sunset from the same porch every day.


----------



## 6126

HouseOfColor said:


> The left coast is pretty amazing Wood. I'm a city boy, Paul's pics make me miss city life until you see some fly on the wall cleaning windows.... Thing about this island, sunrise and sunset from the same porch every day.


Its beautiful out here. I like it. I grew up in Dallas and lived in Atlanta for 5 years so I have had my share of city life. I spent a lot of time working in S Carolina and N Carolina too. Good people out that way :thumbsup:


----------



## Andyman

First and second pic are NYC. Statue of Liberty and lower Manhattan. The third is my home town of Kansas City MO.


----------



## Epoxy Pro

Here are 2 of my favorite views, One monster house and a lake view. Both same home owner different sides of Wolfeboro,NH

Right on lake lake winnipesaukee 21,000+ sqft







[/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]

Over looking lake Wentworth 15,000+ sqft







[/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]


----------



## ROOMINADAY

cdpainting said:


> Here are 2 of my favorite views, One monster house and a lake view. Both same home owner different sides of Wolfeboro,NH
> 
> Right on lake lake winnipesaukee


DR. Marvin, DR. LEEEOOO MAaarvin.









Sent from my GT-I9000M using Paint Talk


----------



## Epoxy Pro

The green huge house is for sale.


----------



## Dangharley

Here's my new view from work. Kinda weird being here in the middle of winter


----------



## Schmidt & Co.

Dangharley said:


> Here's my new view from work. Kinda weird being here in the middle of winter


Still looks good! What they gotcha doing there?


----------



## goodkarmapainting

It was nice being on the roof in a t-shirt in January on the coast in maine, 50 deg., warmer when the sun peaked out. yeah, global warming kinda sucks but then there are days like this. Now were back in the neg. Temps. Grrrr.....


----------



## Dangharley

Sorry Schmidt, been a little busy to reply. I was there just doing some maintenance work painting some steel and some work on the roof level. I also painted the replica tv booth they are currently using at the cubs convention. Definitely a cool place to work!!


----------



## Ultimate

Here ya go Paul.


----------



## Schmidt & Co.

Was that Chicago? I was listening to the radio today and they were talking about a abandoned factory fire yesterday. Haven't seen any news footage yet, but that's about what I'd expect it to look like yesterday.


----------



## 6126

My typical ride to work


----------



## 6126




----------



## 6126




----------



## 6126

Schmidt & Co. said:


> Was that Chicago? I was listening to the radio today and they were talking about a abandoned factory fire yesterday. Haven't seen any news footage yet, but that's about what I'd expect it to look like yesterday.


Chicago knows a thing or two about fires


----------



## MIZZOU

I would probably trade out a days labor for a days fishing guide on a river like that! Much better scenery then the endless row crop fields here in the Midwest


----------



## Damon T

Here was my commute the last couple days











Took from the ferry on the way to Bainbridge island.


----------



## 6126

MIZZOU said:


> I would probably trade out a days labor for a days fishing guide on a river like that! Much better scenery then the endless row crop fields here in the Midwest


You and anyone else is always welcome. I have a guest house do lodging would be free. I'm near the Lewis River fish hatchery and about a mile from the Lake Merwin Dam . http://www.lewisriver.com/merwin.html


----------



## 6126

Damon T said:


> Here was my commute the last couple days
> 
> Took from the ferry on the way to Bainbridge island.


It's beautiful up here in the Northwest. I spent 10 yrs drifting all across the US. Passed through here in 95 and never left


----------



## Damon T

Working in West Seattle now. 











Good thing my guys are hard workers cuz I spend a lot of time looking out the windows.


----------



## 6126

Painting a bedroom and bathroom today and trying not to spend too much time looking out the window


----------



## Ramsden Painting

Office building renovation. Paint, paper and building a couple walls. Awesome view of a brick wall.

Sent from my iPad using PaintTalk


----------



## Blakelpd5

Does this count?!?!?! I'm not a big drinker, but these have been peeking in at me all day, whispering: "Come on, just one drink"


----------



## MonPeintre.ca

I dont even know if ill get to the job site!!!!


----------



## MonPeintre.ca

Finally got to the job site....interior parking...Nice


----------



## Damon T

MonPeintre.ca said:


> Finally got to the job site....interior parking...Nice


Nice looking rig!


----------



## capepainter

Stain to paint conversion in a restraunt on Nantucket sound


----------



## capepainter

View attachment 15115


----------



## Underdog

Ya'll have some cool side interest sections.
Here's one of my favorite views from a job:












:cowboy:


----------



## RH

Here's two. The first is from the job we were doing two weeks ago and was taken from inside one of the rooms we were working on. It's looking out across the Willamette Valley towards the Cascade Mountains. On a clearer day you would be able to see them.

The second is from a beach on St. Croix about three years ago. I was working on my tan.


----------



## cdaniels

Not a great view out the window but I loved this job.I love finishing a beautiful set of cabinets.


----------



## RH

cdaniels said:


> Not a great view out the window but I loved this job.I love finishing a beautiful set of cabinets.


Nice looking job!


----------



## RH

View from the deck of the place we are working on now.


----------



## Damon T

RH said:


> View from the deck of the place we are working on now.


Oh snap! That one takes the cake!


----------



## mudbone

Damon T said:


> Oh snap! That one takes the cake!


 Also takes the wake!


----------



## Underdog

RH said:


> View from the deck of the place we are working on now.


I would never get any work done, I could stare at that for hours.


----------



## RH

It is a great view. 

If anyone is interested the place is for sale: 673 sq.ft., two bedrooms, one bath, built in 1945 (and it shows it). Price - $675,000.00, and that's a reduced price. It's located on almost a full acre of very private prime ocean front property. You can walk down a trail to the rocks below and do a lot of cool exploring at low tide. Since it's on it's own headland no one else has access to the water if they aren't actually staying at the house. Obviously the land is where the value is. The house, not so much. 

The place belongs to some close friends who rent it out and we've been vacationing there now for almost thirty years. It has lots of good memories for us so we really hate to see it get sold.


----------



## AbsolutePainting

Sun setting over Lake Michigan at current project.


----------



## Susan

So your square ft price is roughly a hundred? What am I doing wrong?


----------



## RH

Csheils said:


> So your square ft price is roughly a hundred? What am I doing wrong?


Actually, their asking price is a little over $1000/sq. ft.. Most likely anyone buying the place will also have the funds to tear it down and build a new house. The county has approved up to a 4 bedroom home for the lot but it can't exceed the footprint of the current place.


----------



## Susan

Yea that's what I meant but I'm fat fingered today. Nice looking spot. If I'm dropping half a mil, I'd want spring fed private water and enough land to sunbathe nude, but it's a pipe dream on the pacific northwest. I'll pass it on though.


----------



## Paradigmzz

RH said:


> Actually, their asking price is a little over $1000/sq. ft.. Most likely anyone buying the place will also have the funds to tear it down and build a new house. The county has approved up to a 4 bedroom home for the lot but it can't exceed the footprint of the current place.


So it has to be a double or triple decker? how do you increase the size without increasing the footprint somewhat?


----------



## Scotiadawg

RH said:


> Actually, their asking price is a little over $1000/sq. ft.. Most likely anyone buying the place will also have the funds to tear it down and build a new house. The county has approved up to a 4 bedroom home for the lot but it can't exceed the footprint of the current place.


Absolutely beautiful !!!!!!!!!:thumbsup: Man you should snap that one up !:yes:


----------



## RH

Paradigmzz said:


> So it has to be a double or triple decker? how do you increase the size without increasing the footprint somewhat?


Yep - gotta go up. They could easily do it since no other house is built behind them. They have laws here preventing people from coming in and building in such a way as to restrict the ocean views of existing homes.


----------



## RH

Scotiadawg said:


> Absolutely beautiful !!!!!!!!!:thumbsup: Man you should snap that one up !:yes:


There have been a few times we thought about going in on a place with some other people but besides the steep price tag involved, maintaining a place on the coast is a nightmare. The constant exposure to salt, rain, and wind, can really beat a place up. We'd rather someone else have to worry about that and we'll just rent when we want to stay over there. If I was serious about getting a vacation home some[place, I'd buy over in central Oregon. Love the high lakes fishing over there.

I was born and raised just up the coast from this place and sort of got my fill of living there then. Nice place to visit for a few days but then I'm happy to get back to the valley.


----------



## Steve Richards

Very pretty, RH

Is that far from Lincoln city or Tillamook bay?
(the only 2 places I remember being when we were in Oregon)


----------



## RH

Steve Richards said:


> Very pretty, RH
> 
> Is that far from Lincoln city or Tillamook bay?
> (the only 2 places I remember being when we were in Oregon)


It's just outside a little town called Yachats (pronounced Yah-hots - I think it's indian for "air full of water"). About 5O miles south of Lincoln City. Tillamook is quite a bit further north.


----------



## Ultimate

Definitely best one yet RH.....


----------



## Oden

Jersey shore. No sunrises on the ocean and no sunsets from the deck facing the bay, though. Seven to three for me.


----------



## RoofContractor

HouseOfColor said:


> Nice island I live on.


So beautiful..!!


----------



## Blakelpd5

Working today for one of my best regulars... This is the view from the condo their son moved out of, and they are renting it out starting tomorrow. Wanted nail holes patched, and painted.

Downtown Portland, OR




Here is the view from their home on the lake.

Lake Oswego, OR


----------



## chinujhon

HouseOfColor said:


> Wrightsville Beach


Too good.. I like the view...


----------



## MKap

First pic is Long Island Sound. Been more than a year on this project. Almost finished....

The second is a view from the stone turret.

Sent from my iPhone using PaintTalk


----------



## modernfinish

Here's one on job I'm on now. 










Ones from top of Bilagio


----------



## mudbone

modernfinish said:


> Here's one on job I'm on now.
> 
> View attachment 16069
> 
> 
> 
> Ones from top of Bilagio


 modernfinish for the modern world!:yes:


----------



## MKap

modernfinish said:


> Here's one on job I'm on now.
> 
> Ones from top of Bilagio


What are you painting up there ?

Sent from my iPhone using PaintTalk


----------



## modernfinish

RCP said:


> This is Panguitch Lake in Utah


I go ice fishing here every January .


----------

